# "Best Officers Leaving the Army"



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2014)

Every couple of months there is an article about "the best officers leaving the Army."  

I thought this one was worth discussing.



> Why are so many of the most talented officers now abandoning military life for the private sector? An exclusive survey of West Point graduates shows that it’s not just money. Increasingly, the military is creating a command structure that rewards conformism and ignores merit. As a result, it’s losing its vaunted ability to cultivate entrepreneurs in uniform.



http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/01/why-our-best-officers-are-leaving/308346/


----------



## AWP (Apr 24, 2014)

Perception is reality.

We've had these articles for 2-3 years now with the same storyline, give or take. If there were one or two editorials or op-eds, that's one thing, but we're seeing a trend or pattern. Let's say that no problem exists, then why are there so many articles and complaints? If the services can't see that a problem exists, then it is a lost battle.

Perception is reality.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess to be 100% on proof that the best officers are leaving, you would need to quantify what is the "best" officer. 

That said I would say somewhere around 70-80% of the officers I thought were "better or good" left as soon as their obligation was complete. Most not wanting to deal with the Army bullshit from higher ups and be deployed with their hands tide behind their backs...


----------

